# A little help with values. I'm new



## dsweidman (Apr 9, 2017)

I have always liked motorized bicycles but never really had an opportunity to join the fun. I have an opportunity to jump into this hobby in a big way. I found these items recently and need some help with values. I realize many factors go into determining this, but I just need ballpark figures so I don't insult the owner or make a bad purchase. Thanks for your help.

1 Marman twin-Road Master frame
1 Whizzer sportsman
1 Whizzer not sure what model. Virtually brand new. Road master frame
1 Power bike on a Columbia frame.
All will Run, they just haven't for 20 years or so.
All late 40's or early 50's era.
Probably enough parts to build a couple more.


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 9, 2017)

:eek:


----------



## bikewhorder (Apr 9, 2017)

That's some high quality merchandise. I'd say if you could take it all home for less than $7,000 you'd be winning.  It could be worth a lot more if we could see what's in those boxes.


----------



## Balloonatic (Apr 11, 2017)

Forget the bikes, buy the 356.


----------



## dsweidman (Apr 12, 2017)

Oh, you saw that....one thing at a time.....


----------



## Balloonatic (Apr 12, 2017)

I saw the front in one photo, and more in the reflection of the Marman tank... looks like it might be a convertible?


----------



## bricycle (May 22, 2017)

Jackpot! :eek:


----------



## bobcycles (May 22, 2017)

dsweidman said:


> I have always liked motorized bicycles but never really had an opportunity to join the fun. I have an opportunity to jump into this hobby in a big way. I found these items recently and need some help with values. I realize many factors go into determining this, but I just need ballpark figures so I don't insult the owner or make a bad purchase. Thanks for your help.
> 
> 1 Marman twin-Road Master frame
> 1 Whizzer sportsman
> ...







Looks like you Might? have been at fred white estate auction?   How was it?  Missed that one badly...wish I could have attended

What did you have pay for the bikes?


----------



## dsweidman (May 23, 2017)

I haven't bought anything. These belong to a good friend who is thinking about selling.
I just had the opportunity to get them running and cleaned up after sitting for about 20 years.
We're still considering things....


----------



## Schwinn lover (Jun 6, 2017)

dsweidman said:


> I haven't bought anything. These belong to a good friend who is thinking about selling.
> I just had the opportunity to get them running and cleaned up after sitting for about 20 years.
> We're still considering things....



Wow, what part of Ohio is  this? I'm in Cincinnati & courious of if this is.    close to me ?  Anyhow, yeah there looks to be some premier engines especially the twin head motors I see on the selfs. Hope you get the opportunity to buy one of these awesome machines.


----------

